# سـكـــر برازيـــلى اكـومســا 45



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*سـكـــر برازيـــلى اكـومســا 45 **ـ*​ 

*يتوفر لدينا افضل عروض السكر البرازيلى اكومسا 45 - كميات كبيره طبقا للمواصفات العالميه والتعامل باعتمدات مستنديه او خطاب ضمان*​ 
*تحــدد الاسعــار بمعـرفـــة الشـركــة حســب الكميـــة ومينـــاء الوصـــول*​* 
**SUGAR ICUMSA-45**[FONT=&quot]
**We have Brazilian sugar in big amount till 30 M MT with price begin from $ per MT CIF according to world wide standards, the dealing will be through LC or letter of insurance, PB 2%*[/FONT]​

*INDIAN SUGAR - S30 GRADE*​ 
REFINED CANE SUGAR ICUMSA-100​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ORIGIN INDIA*[/FONT]​ 
FEBRUARY 2009​*[FONT=&quot] QUANTITY & PRICE *[/FONT]​

*[FONT=&quot]QUANTITY: Minimum 1.000 MT -12,500 MT*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]USD 425.00MT CIF ASWP*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]PACKING*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]In 50 Kilo bags with Polythene Inner*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]PAYMENT*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Irrevocable, Transferable, Confirmed DLC 100% at sight LC, from Top Prime Bank.*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]INSPECTION*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]S.G.S Inspection at Sellers Cost shall inspect the Commodity atPlace of Loading*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]IMPORTANT DETAILS*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Performance Bond cannot be more than 2%*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]POP 2% PB is provided Bank to Bank after receiving the Non-Operative LC from Buyers bank initially.*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]DELIVERY*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]30 Days* *[FONT=&quot]after receipt payment instrument[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*RAW BROWN SUGAR ICUMSA 800/1200 - VHP*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ORIGIN BRAZIL*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]QUANTITY & PRICE Minimum 12.500MT*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]USD 330.00MT CIF ASWP*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]PACKING In Bulk*[/FONT]​ 
​ 
*الشركة غيـر ملزمـة بالرد على اى استفسـارات غير رسميـة*​ 
---------*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*خـــدمــــاتنـــــا**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
**[email protected]**[FONT=&quot]
Tel: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot](( رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار * *[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
​


----------

